# Betta centered 29 gallon tank



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

Would like input on what to put in there with the betta(s)

Atm i have 3 Otos and possibly a pleco that will stay

Would like input on:
having either male or females and how many if female
tankmates that are interesting/colorful and or active


Thanks in advance. 

edit: also no corys please..i have horrible luck with them.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Most people think male when they decide to get a betta, but the females can be just as pretty. My female betta is one of my favorite fish. If it were me, I would go with several female bettas of different colors instead of just one male. Actually, I'm thinking about changing my original plan for my 28 gallon and doing female bettas. 

If you want more than one female betta, the minimum is 3, 4 being better. 

The only thing I've ever kept with my female betta is an angel, cories, a plec, platys, and ADFs. They all do great together, and the bright orange platys look especially great with my purple betta. A lot of people overlook platys for something less common, but platys are super hardy, do great in most any water, and are great community fish. Having the bettas as the main attraction with a school of colorful tetras would also look nice, but I've never kept bettas & tetras together, so someone else may advise against it. Some tetras will nip bettas fins, but since the females have shorter fins, I would think they'd be okay.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres what I have so far.

(1) Male Betta
(7) Glofish
(3) Otos
(1) redicously small snail that came addicently
(5) Either swortails or platies
(1) Either ADF or bristlenose pleco

or

(7) female bettas
(7) glofish
(3) Otos
(1) Snail
(1) adf or bristlenose

See any problems with either of these?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Although some people say that females get along, I tend to trust bettababy, who says that multiple females should not be kept together. I wish I could find which posting she explained this is, I found it extremely enlightening, anyone know?

Other than that, the combination sounds good. I like the first one with the male betta.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Be careful keeping ADFs with male bettas... My "sweet" little frogs took off a good portion of my betta's fins last week.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

try going to this website: http://bettatalk.com/water.htm

it gives alot of advice on a community tank

Im gettin a 10 G tank soon and hopin to start a community tank with some latina bettas 8)


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

My male betta and my apple snail didn't get along. It all depends on the personality of your betta.

Some people have had success with multiple females. Can't remember who,  , but he has 6 in a 10 gal. One became nippy, so he took her out for a week then put her back. All is well now.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

SST said:


> My male betta and my apple snail didn't get along. It all depends on the personality of your betta.
> 
> Some people have had success with multiple females. Can't remember who,  , but he has 6 in a 10 gal. One became nippy, so he took her out for a week then put her back. All is well now.



Fish needs to man up!!! :lol: 

yeah, bullying happens


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think it would be fine to keep multiple females together. i would just go with the first combo only cause i really like the males. :wink:


----------

